# Strange but somehow i preffered Zemlinsky , Berg, Webern more than Schonberg???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His it me or Schonberg had a singular experimentalist , Zemlinsky more musical, Berg and Webern is close to Schonberg in term of format.

So im more into Zemlinsky and Berg, schonberg and webern music bring me anxiety, stress, Berg and zemlinsky his relaxing and sweet, someone probably think complete oposite but we live in a democratie so those were my two cents.

What your cue on this?

:tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, I wouldn't include Zemlinsky in the picture- he never wrote 12-tone music or atonal music, although some of it can get quite Schoenberg-sounding.

As for Berg, I would agree- I do enjoy him much more than Schoenberg and Webern. He is a more "Romantic" atonal composer, making the dissonances softer and the music more "acceptable." Schonberg and Webern are a bit "rougher-sounding" composers, but I do enjoy them- though not as much as Berg.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> .
> 
> So im more into Zemlinsky and Berg, schonberg and webern music bring me anxiety, stress.


I think Zemlinsky is great. I don't think he was as "great" as Brahms was or those of the Second Viennese School, but I still think his music is skillfully wrought and musically compelling. Alma Mahler also found him compelling before she ran into Gustav, both musically and otherwise. That gives us average-looking guys hope.


----------

